# Guanajuato Capital



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello all,
In a few months I have a trip planned to Guanajuato, my girlfriend from Juarez and I are going to check it out as a potential city to move to. It is one of three or four possible locations in mind. I have only been to Juarez and some cities in Baja Sur (San Lucas, San Jose, Todos Santos) my question is does anyone live there or has been there in the past? What should I expect?

Has the city been effected by the so called "war on drugs"? How is the nightlife/entertainment/food of the region and city?

Any experiences or knowledge of the actual city and state as well would be helpful.

-Thanks to all-


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

If you Google it you'll find lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We've lived in Guanajuato for a year and a half now. I'll do what I can to answer your questions...

As for what you should expect, I really don't know how to answer -- depends on your expectations. Could you be more specific?

The war on drugs just doesn't affect folks much here. No military presence, no narcos, just the regular police presence. At least as of now, you could pass your whole life here and never know "the war" exists. An hour and a half away could be a different story, but here in the capital there is not much impact. I hope it stays that way.

I don't go in much for nightlife so I can't comment about that first hand but I know it exists. It's a university town so there's certainly a scene for the students. Guanajuato is, however, a little on the provincial side.

Unfortunately, Guanajuato is famous for having the worst food in Mexico. There are a lot of bad restaurants, a lot more mediocre ones and a couple of good ones. La Merced is one of the best in all Mexico but is VERY expensive. Truco 7 is cheap and good and always jam packed. Tacos El Paisa has great -- you guessed it -- tacos. Delica has great Japanese food. Mariscos El Guerro has good seafood for very reasonable prices. We mostly eat at home and go out occasionally to one of the good ones.

As for experiences again, could you be more specific? We love it here. My fiancee and I did a similar search around Mexico and wound up here. Just come and see for yourself!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mummies! They have a mummy museum and a special location for kissing!


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

I may be mistaken but I have seen in some articles that the city itself is very artsy by this I mean music concerts/theatre,plays,operas/art galleries/street performers. Is there any truth to this? 
Also I know it is a mountainous region, is the city better navigated by car or on foot? We are more of the walking type and don't plan to own a car and are looking for convenient living with most things within walking distance, is this possible?

I did not know about the rep the city had for its food...good to know.

Thanks for your response I'm sure in a few months time I'll have first hand knowledge of what I am interested in knowing.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

driving is a nightmare, walking but not in high heels...........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, it is very artsy. Since I am a musician/composer and sometimes painter that's a big part of what drew me here. 

Concerts - Lots, especially classical music. If you're a rocker or pop music fan you'll have to wait for the Cervantino in October. Outside of the festival it's largely classical with some jazz. Since that's what I compose and play it suits me well. There are some bars that feature rock/pop stuff but the quality is not so great (I love a great rock band but there just ain't none in these parts). Of course, there's plenty of mariachis and música mexicana.

Theater - There is some, much of it connected to the university. Again, the Cervantino brings in the big leagues for theater in October.

Opera - There is an absolutely awesome opera house in the centro that is WAY underused for opera. They should take better advantage of it but that's part of the provincial vibe I mentioned.

Art Galleries - Very few. Nearby San Miguel de Allende has a zillion and stole the thunder in that department. However there are always art shows of some kind going on in the historical buildings or museums or in the casa de cultura. You'll find plenty of art here but not in galleries.

Street performers - Swing a dead cat and you will club one in the head. They're everywhere.

You will have no problem living here without a car. The streets are cool in that they are like Europe's streets from the 1700s, which makes them awesome for walking and BAD for driving. I have a car but it's a hassle to park anywhere in the centro. Don't worry at all if you won't have a car.

One last note -- If you're going to be here in October, make your reservations NOW. It may be too late already. The city goes insane for the three weeks and getting a room is basically impossible.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually like driving around as it does remind me of Europe. I think the tunnels are fascinating and luckily there is a parking garage. Once parked we like to walk, sit in the jardin and maybe go up to pipila just to sit and take in the city.
Re:restaurants-you missed Ik Etznab in Santa Rosa. On the high side but very creative cuisine. Also some great potters.
All in all, I find a great city to visit. Not sure where you have to go to get bulk shopping.
How did the bicentennial village work out?


----------

